# Audio problem with VIA drivers



## Derek12 (Jun 21, 2009)

(updated systems specs to my current build)

I cannot get proper sound using the VIA official drivers (they are for Windows 7) I get noise, I can use the generic ones but I don't have Stereo mix, Is there any fix for this?

Thanks


----------



## Inforplay (Mar 4, 2012)

Derek12 said:


> (updated systems specs to my current build)
> 
> I cannot get proper sound using the VIA official drivers (they are for Windows 7) I get noise, I can use the generic ones but I don't have Stereo mix, Is there any fix for this?
> 
> Thanks


I have the same problem....i've tested various version of oficial Via Audio.


Sorry for my english....I'm braziliam :grin:


----------

